# Misanthropy Gardens



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

Thought I'd start out with some bud porn. This is current stuff in flower, about to harvest in the next few days. All Jamaican Pineapple Glue from Mr. M Genetics.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

Couple more


----------



## AladinSane (May 2, 2020)

Eye opening bud porn, nice job. They look great.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Eye opening bud porn, nice job. They look great.



Thank you very much sir.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

Feeling a little misanthropic here. Hurt? Maybe both. I come in dropping some nice bud porn (at least I think so) and I only get two likes on one post?  Thought this was a weed forum? 

I kid. Am I kidding? No, I kid. Or...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

Why no option to delete posts?


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2020)

Beautiful work! Lovely  Thanks for posting. Why would you want to delete all this beauty?


----------



## cardgenius (May 2, 2020)

Very nice. It can be slow around here at times but please, keep the pics coming! What kind of setup you rockin?


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Beautiful work! Lovely  Thanks for posting. Why would you want to delete all this beauty?



I somehow managed to double post my second to last one here, wanted to delete one and saw I couldn't so changed it to that question. No big thing. Would be nice for mistakes though. 



cardgenius said:


> Very nice. It can be slow around here at times but please, keep the pics coming! What kind of setup you rockin?



I'll see what I can do.  Nothing too special, 4x4 flower tent, small veg tent, small cloning space. All these years growing I still haven't stuck with one nutrient regimen long enough to get one dialed in perfect. It's that freakin ADD stuff I've dealt with all my life I think. Those JPG buds were grown strictly organic. Next run I'm gonna be using veg+bloom and Tribus, probably still mix some organic nutes in. Maybe. Always used Pro-Mix for my medium but I'm probably gonna get some Botanicare coco to try doin like a 50/50 with the two for next run. Been wanting to try that for a minute.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Beautiful work! Lovely  Thanks for posting. Why would you want to delete all this beauty?


And thank you very much btw.


----------



## cardgenius (May 2, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> I'll see what I can do.  Nothing too special, 4x4 flower tent, small veg tent, small cloning space. All these years growing I still haven't stuck with one nutrient regimen long enough to get one dialed in perfect. It's that freakin ADD stuff I've dealt with all my life I think. Those JPG buds were grown strictly organic. Next run I'm gonna be using veg+bloom and Tribus, probably still mix some organic nutes in. Maybe. Always used Pro-Mix for my medium but I'm probably gonna get some Botanicare coco to try doin like a 50/50 with the two for next run. Been wanting to try that for a minute.



Haha right on. I’m a tinkerer myself but still pretty new to growing so I gotta keep reminding myself to try and keep it simple. 

I just got some Tribus this past week. First time using anything like this but I’ve heard good things. You been using it long? Worth the money?


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> I just got some Tribus this past week. First time using anything like this but I’ve heard good things. You been using it long? Worth the money?



That's funny, just got mine this past week to try it out because of hearing good things. Same with the veg+bloom.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

Couple more pics. Some White Pie by Relentless Genetics I was growing not long ago.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 5, 2020)

Nice flowers there...I have never been able to get mine to that place but I keep in trying...
Don’t feel bad about the lack of comment...sometimes it get kinda slow round here...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 5, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Nice flowers there...I have never been able to get mine to that place but I keep in trying...
> Don’t feel bad about the lack of comment...sometimes it get kinda slow round here...


Thanks man.


----------



## AladinSane (May 5, 2020)

I see bud porn and it's really nice, good job.


----------



## KSL (May 5, 2020)

Lookin' good!

If you like ProMix you might just love Sunshine Mix #4, it's pretty similar but I've always liked Sunshine Mix a little more, enough to justify the few extra bucks.  It's not as fine, or dusty I find.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 5, 2020)

KSL said:


> Lookin' good!
> 
> If you like ProMix you might just love Sunshine Mix #4, it's pretty similar but I've always liked Sunshine Mix a little more, enough to justify the few extra bucks.  It's not as fine, or dusty I find.



I've used it a few times and liked it, I can't always get it here for some reason tho. I need to get some in the next few days, have to see if I can get some Sunshine this time.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 7, 2020)

Couple more pics just because. I haven't kept my grow up much lately but I'm starting to get the itch to go a little harder again. Can only do so much though, only have just the space I have, no room to expand.

Purple Sour Bubble from Baked Beans about finished


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 7, 2020)

Countrytime Kush from Thunderfudge Genetics. Not as impressed with this as I thought I might be but it's pretty hard to judge from this, need to grow many more to get a good feel for it.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 7, 2020)

A friend of mine sent me this Wedding Cake clone. I topped it right after taking this pic a few days ago. She's just looking better and better. He's sending me some others very soon. Motor Breath 15, MAC1 and I think there was another one mentioned too.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 7, 2020)

One thing I absolutely love to see when I'm popping beans is consistency. These Mint Chip Gelato from Cotton Mouth Genetics/CMG Trading Cards all came up together and had nearly identical growth. 4 days after direct sow they looked like this. All above ground equally at 3 days.





I also have some other seeds started. Probably 3-4 days after these were planted I planted 6 Scott's OG x Ghost OG BX4. 4 of them are up, a fifth was trying to come up backwards. I fixed it but I don't think it'll make it, one little piece of it kinda looked withered. I like keeping things staggered a little.

Can't see it very good but I picked up a new clone tray that's injection molded. Nice and rugged compared to the regular flimsy things. I can actually wash this out without busting it all up. Should last forever. My forever anyway.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 7, 2020)

Besides those I have clones from the JPG's. Harvested my JPG's a couple days ago. Was looking to pheno hunt them more than looking for yield, had 3 in a 2 gallon pot and they did much better than I imagined.


----------



## AladinSane (May 7, 2020)

Nice bud porn, congrats on your harvest.


----------



## QBCrocket (May 7, 2020)

Bonza buds ,  love the colour , love ya work


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 7, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> Bonza buds ,  love the colour , love ya work


Thank you sir!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 9, 2020)

Spent $30 to get a Method Seven phone/tablet attachment called Catalyst. They make them for LED or HPS lighting. It's a clip-on camera filter that eliminates discoloration of your pictures caused by grow lighting. I'll attach sample pics.


----------



## 420trout (May 9, 2020)

.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 10, 2020)

420trout said:


> Nice Find!  How about a pic of the new cloning tray?


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 11, 2020)

Beautiful girls. Great job.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 22, 2020)

Finally got around to starting another half dozen beans to work into my staggered grow. I've had a pack of Ecto Cooler from Seeds of Compassion for around 3-4 years now and I've wanted to grow them ever since I got them but for some reason I've been clinging to them like they were too precious to stick in soil. Real happy I finally started some, really looking forward to seeing what I get, really, really hoping to score a keeper from them. Keeping fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 22, 2020)

Some Critical Strawberry by Space Genetix


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 7, 2020)

I've had some personal issues that have been occupying my time, thought I'd pop in for just a minute though. Here's a shot of some Mint Chip Gelato from Cotton Mouth Genetics that I have started, actually there's 5 of those, 2 Sour OG x Ghost OG BX4 from Kush Family Originals on the right and a lone Ecto Cooler from Seeds of Compassion hiding on the left that was started later and had some problems with germination. Praying for a female.




These are actually a bit further along now, should've got a recent pic first but, oh well.

Here's a shot of the 6 Cherry Choke from Calyx Bros. Seed Co. I just started. Love seeing consistency when I start seeds. All up on the same day looking very much the same. The MCG's were the same way only they were all up more or less within the same hour and looking almost identical at that point, very impressed with what I'm seeing from both. Not much to see with these really but...that's kinda the way with veg pics anyway imho.


----------



## giggy (Jun 7, 2020)

nice porn


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2020)

Beautiful girls my friend.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 7, 2020)

Beautiful bud porn. 
I have a pair of sunglasses by Method Seven. They eliminate the blurple color from my old LEDs. Work good too.


----------



## fellowsped (Jun 15, 2020)

Very nice stuff. You make good use of the space you have. I love sprouting new genetics it's always like opening a Christmas present. Good luck with your pheno hunt doing a bit of that myself with some passion fruit which I was told is a skittlez cross. Keep up the good work bud.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 15, 2020)

Love bud porn in the morn.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 21, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Beautiful bud porn.
> I have a pair of sunglasses by Method Seven. They eliminate the blurple color from my old LEDs. Work good too.



I have a decent pair of their glasses too, they do work very well.



fellowsped said:


> Very nice stuff. You make good use of the space you have. I love sprouting new genetics it's always like opening a Christmas present. Good luck with your pheno hunt doing a bit of that myself with some passion fruit which I was told is a skittlez cross. Keep up the good work bud.



Thank you very much man. It is fun popping new stuff, always hoping to find the one.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 22, 2020)

Here's a shot of the 5 Mint Chip Gelato with 1 Sour OG x Ghost OG BX4, (on the right in front), a week ago.




Here's a Mint Chip Gelato Shot from 3 days ago.





These things are on beast mode! The new system I'm using is kicking a**! Couldn't be any easier either, just Veg+Bloom and Tribus with the medium being Sunshine Advanced Mix #4. I did just buy a bag of Botanicare coco and I'm going to start mixing the two together.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 22, 2020)

The Cherry Choke is coming along nicely.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 22, 2020)

My lone Ecto Cooler.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 22, 2020)

These are the first two MCG's that I transplanted. These things are nice and healthy all around.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 23, 2020)

MCG fan leaf.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 23, 2020)

I love marijuana leaves, fat & wide Indica ones and long, skinny Sativas. Just a beautiful little plant.


----------



## kevinn (Jun 23, 2020)

What make veg & bloom do you use ??
Thanks


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 23, 2020)

What does MCG stand for. Lovely Plants.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 23, 2020)

kevinn said:


> What make veg & bloom do you use ??
> Thanks



It's just one product called Veg+Bloom from Hydroponic Research. I use the Veg+Bloom Dirty because of growing in soil. They offer a couple others too.



Swamp Chicken 024 said:


> What does MCG stand for. Lovely Plants.



Mint Chip Gelato. Thanks


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 23, 2020)

kevinn said:


> What make veg & bloom do you use ??
> Thanks



I'm also using a microbial mix called Tribus from Impello Biosciences that is simply amazing. The two together are giving me the best results I've ever had. And of course, every gallon of mix that goes into them is pH'd to 6.5, which is the sweet spot for soil.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 23, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> I'm also using a microbial mix called Tribus from Impello Biosciences that is simply amazing. The two together are giving me the best results I've ever had. And of course, every gallon of mix that goes into them is pH'd to 6.5, which is the sweet spot for soil.


I love the passion I see and hear in your growing and talking about growing cannabis.were blessed brother, absolutely blessed.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 23, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> I love the passion I see and hear in your growing and talking about growing cannabis.were blessed brother, absolutely blessed.



Thank you. I do love growing. I think my lifelong battle with ADD is a very big part of why I've tried a bunch of different nutrient/fertilization styles/methods and it caused me to never really get anything locked down, but now, I've found a very simple method and products that have given me the best results I've seen in my 10+ years of indoor growing. I'm not changing a thing from here on!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 23, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Thank you. I do love growing. I think my lifelong battle with ADD is a very big part of why I've tried a bunch of different nutrient/fertilization styles/methods and it caused me to never really get anything locked down, but now, I've found a very simple method and products that have given me the best results I've seen in my 10+ years of indoor growing. I'm not changing a thing from here on!


Bro to be honest I've got add and I know a few others that do also and every one of them a great cultivators, I don't know but it seems ocd runs along with my add and I'm just so obsessive about all aspects of cannabis and growing.but yeah,I'd change nothing now that you got it down, go down that road for a while and I bet you you end up doing stuff a lil differently but I know one thing for sure,you'll be loving it.i have always loved growing cannabis every different way possible,it's just the most versatile plant that I know of and hands down it's the most important plant medically speaking.well happy growing bro,I'll be posting a mid week update of my current grow here, check me out.im trying to get this picture thing down but it's looking to be a work in progress.peace out bro.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 26, 2020)

On Monday I went through and sexed the Mint Chip Gelato and took cuts from the remaining 3 females, (very happy with that from the 5 I had), and flipped those along with the Wedding Cake. There's also one Sour OG x Ghost OG BX4 left that got flipped too, it's pretty small and looking a little rough too though. Foolish me, I went and added some stuff to the soil that doesn't seem to be agreeing with the program. Oh well.




Wedding Cake cuts on the right, the rest are MCG.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 26, 2020)

The 3 MCG girls after they had cuts taken and some pruning done.




Really like using that Catalyst filter for my phone's camera, you'd never know these were under a LED light fixture.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 26, 2020)

Wedding Cake. This girl's had a heavy leg shaving, she's got 12 tops there, can't wait to see how she fills out and really can't wait to try the smoke from her.




My next run with this should come out better though, I already had her in a heavy soil mix before I started this new program. Very much looking forward to next time and seeing how she responds to this stuff without all the extras.


----------



## giggy (Jun 28, 2020)

kick'n a$$, great work.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 28, 2020)

I see that your GREEN thumb is showing, great job.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jul 2, 2020)

giggy said:


> kick'n a$$, great work.





AladinSane said:


> I see that your GREEN thumb is showing, great job.



Thanks guys, appreciate it.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jul 8, 2020)

They're pretty much done with the stretch at this point, maybe a tiny bit more... Starting to get some flowers going.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 8, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous bro.i mean awesome bud structure.this girl is going to be a little monster.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jul 28, 2020)

Mint Chip Gelato - Almost 5 weeks in...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2020)

Damn brother thats some nice looking buds.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 28, 2020)

Really nice grow log you’ve got going on - great pics/results and some strains that are new to me.
I saw you are using veg+bloom in soil - what kind of soil are you using? It’s a part of my game I haven’t done as well as I would liked just yet


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 28, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Mint Chip Gelato - Almost 5 weeks in...
> View attachment 262918


Looking absolutely beautiful bro.very nice work man


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2020)

Nice work Misanthropy!  Nice and healthy.  Gonna be some good smoke.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. Sorry I haven't been around, my health isn't good and I've been busy with other stuff too. @Oldbay yeah, Veg+Bloom Dirty. These plants in the last pic are in just Sunshine Advanced Mix #4. I'm starting with something else, based on a mix a grower friend of mine uses, it's 1:1:1, Sunshine Advanced Mix #4, Botanicare coco, and Growstones.
Only trouble is, they discontinued Growstones, so I'm recycling mine. My buddy said he just switched to #4 perlite and he uses FoxFarm Ocean Forest soil instead of the SAM#4, which I may try at some point.
Sorry, that was probably more confusing than helpful. If you want a good, all-around soil, probably the Ocean Forest would be great for you, or go with coco, but don't use anything but Botanicare if you do, anything else needs a lot of prep work before use. Coco is said to increase yields quite well.
Always be sure to keep your pH on point, if you're in soil, the sweet spot is 6.5.

Man, I'm baked and carrying on, I can be pretty long winded when I get going.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 3, 2020)

Figured I'm toss up a few bud shot from the Mint Chip Gelato. Still kinda little but, they still have time to swell. Naturally, the one that's smelling the best has the smallest buds.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 3, 2020)

Number 1 is the frostiest, while #3 seems to have the sweetest smell. At one point not long ago 1 and 3 were smelling the same but, they seem to be a little different now.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks for the 411 and the girls are coming around really nicely


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Awesome buds brother.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 3, 2020)

Gawd...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep and you better bring some the next time you come visit bro.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice work! That White Pie tho...beautiful structure on that bud.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2020)

^^^^


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Aug 6, 2020)

Always impressed at what you are working on bro


----------



## herpawearo (Aug 6, 2020)

I like it


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Yep,,my brother definitely can grow some dank.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 6, 2020)

If you are using promix organic nutes prolly wont work well.  

Promix is soilless and unlike soil it does not have Living organisms present in soil which include archaea, bacteria, actinomycetes, fungi, algae, protozoa, and a wide variety of larger soil fauna, including springtails, mites, nematodes, earthworms, ants, insects that spend all or part of their life underground, this life is what breaks organic nutes down into usable form for plants to take them up.  If using promix or any other soilless mix use hydroponic nutrients as they are for lack of a better term pre-digested

2b2s


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice stuff there hood work


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 11, 2020)

Did not Promix used to be named Sunshine Mix #4. Sunshine is the only growing medium that I have used in my 9 years of growing indoors under LED lights. Have used several different brands of nutrients. Am now using Advanced Organic nutrients.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 11, 2020)

Bud porn is much appreciated cause they look great, bro.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 11, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Did not Promix used to be named Sunshine Mix #4. Sunshine is the only growing medium that I have used in my 9 years of growing indoors under LED lights. Have used several different brands of nutrients. Am now using Advanced Organic nutrients.


No brother, two different things. I do much prefer the Sunshine. For some reason I hadn't been able to get it for a while. Got some again now and glad to have it.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks to everyone too by the way. Here's a few more recent bud shots from the MCG, they'll be ready for harvest real soon.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2020)

Beautiful plants MG.  My medium is Sunshine and I use AN.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 19, 2020)

Getting ready to start harvesting my Mint Chip Gelato. I like to strip the majority of the fan leaves off a day or two, (or so), before I chop them, I end up with much less work on trim day. I can barely get through it even so and I only half-ass trim these days too. Some pics from the two I stripped down yesterday.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Oldbay (Aug 23, 2020)

Fantastic finish on the mint chip gelato, she’s a beauty. Dig the double leaf too


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 23, 2020)

I need Smell o Vision. Excellent Job MG.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 23, 2020)

I guess I'm a lazy harvester. I hack the buds off, toss the popcorn buds and sugar leaves in the hash-O-matic, and the fan leaves and stems go into the compost pile.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 26, 2020)

Thank you guys. I really need to start making more of a point to be here more often, especially after the way things have changed around here lately.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 26, 2020)

Here's some pics from the final Mint Chip Gelato of this round, pheno #1.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Kyfarmerb (Aug 26, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> View attachment 263581
> View attachment 263582


Absolutely gorgeous girls bro.sorry I've been a stranger,just got a lot going on.but the great news is I got the next 8 girls ready,there super big as I was trying to push more from these eight than I pulled from the first 12.i am running my fav pheno,s from the 12 I just flowerd.well I see ur not missing a beat, happy growing bro and God bless u and yours.


----------



## burnie (Aug 26, 2020)

Good job MG !
Photogenic b*tch for sure !!!
peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Looking great as usual my Brother.
Yep you need to hang with us more. The Passion is back to where it use to be and the we plan on keeping it that way. You are an old timer here on MP,,glad your back.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 27, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Absolutely gorgeous girls bro.sorry I've been a stranger,just got a lot going on.but the great news is I got the next 8 girls ready,there super big as I was trying to push more from these eight than I pulled from the first 12.i am running my fav pheno,s from the 12 I just flowerd.well I see ur not missing a beat, happy growing bro and God bless u and yours.


Thanks bro. Good luck with everything with your grow and God bless you and yours as well my friend.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 27, 2020)

burnie said:


> Good job MG !
> Photogenic b*tch for sure !!!
> peace


Thank you sir!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 27, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking great as usual my Brother.
> Yep you need to hang with us more. The Passion is back to where it use to be and the we plan on keeping it that way. You are an old timer here on MP,,glad your back.


Thanks brother. Gotta squeeze the time out of somewhere, I'll work on it...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Make sure you save some of that dank for ole Weedhopper when you and your Wife come back down.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 2, 2020)

Had to re-up on a couple things... This time I bought a 250ml bottle of the Tribus instead of the 100ml, now that I know how awesome this stuff is I don't mind spending a few more bucks on it. Stuck with the 1lb bottle of Veg+Bloom powder since the next size is 5lbs and a significant jump in price and I don't need a whole lot at once anyway.
I got a nice deal on the other stuff. The 1lb bottle is $24 and $13+ shipping. They had a package deal with that 1lb bottle of Veg+Bloom, 100ml Shine (powder), 100ml Stackswell (powder), and 50ml Push (liquid), for $30 and $7+ shipping. That was a no brainer, for the cost of shipping just the Veg+Bloom, I could get all the other stuff without any shipping expense!
I had really wanted to try the Shine, which is a flowering additive but, the only size you can buy is the 1lb and it's a little pricey for me, this 100ml size will last a while for me, I have a small grow and you only need a very small amount per gallon, even less with the Stackswell, which is a growth additive and sounds like it should be good. Push is a foliar feed, the 50ml only makes 1 gallon but, I'm not real big on doing foliar anyway so, a gallon should last me a while.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm on page two, apparently when I was here back in May I had already liked some of your beginning posts.   I really love your work, I'm on page 2, like I said, when the sun comes up to give me more power, I'll be back to read, from page 2!

Gorgeous work!!!


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 3, 2020)

Interesting lineup - looking at them now. What are you using as your base soil?


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 3, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> Interesting lineup - looking at them now. What are you using as your base soil?


Sunshine Advanced Mix #4 or, if I can't get that, Pro-Mix. Although, right now I'm experimenting with mixing it 1:1:1 with Botanicare coco and Growstones. The problem with that is, Growstones have been discontinued, so if I want to keep doing this I'll have to either keep recycling these or switch to a #4 perlite instead.
Kinda want to kick myself. Just got things clicking along and, of course, I start changing it up. Now I have to pinpoint the perfect pH for the mix. I believe 6.3 will do it but, we'll see.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Nov 14, 2020)

Been a minute... Thought I'd post some bud pics from the current run.

Mint Chip Gelato ready to come down.
















I ran the same 3 from last round, (the pics were just random shots), I decided to let them go and move on from here though. After I jar these I'll have plenty of it to last a while and it'll free up space for something else.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Nov 14, 2020)

Some pics of the Cherry Choke I jarred up a couple days ago. (From chop day.)

















And a trimmed bud...


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2020)

Nice work.  MG....you need a nick name.....I know one......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2020)

Pretty Buds MG


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> Nice work.  MG....you need a nick name.....I know one......


British Motor Works?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 14, 2020)

Very very nice MG. Beautiful buds. Great job. Maybe someday i can grow like that.
Im gonna call him Papa Buds.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2020)

OK I will go back in to my corner


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2020)

Papa sounds good to me.  That plant looks like a indica.....how about "papa indica"?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 14, 2020)

Now that name fits him perfect.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Nov 15, 2020)

You guys are funny.    You still haven't noticed that my usual name is right under my name here?


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Nov 15, 2020)

And thank you btw.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2020)

Papa you sneaky bastard,,my blind ass didnt even see it.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Nov 11, 2022)

Well, I guess I've really gotten behind here, huh? The truth of the matter is, I shut my grow down for over a year. Now, I've packed up all of my grow room except my 4x4 tent to make room for other things. It sucks that I can't take/keep clones, etc. but, we don't go through very much smoke anyway, so I don't need to keep much of an operation going for us to have all we need.

I have 5 going right now, started 6, only 5 made it. 2 Larry OG x Peanut Butter Breath (Rey Mysterio Cut) Fems and 3 Peanut Butter Breath (Atron's Cut) x Peanut Butter Breath (Rey Mysterio Cut) Fem F2's. Which I will simply call Larry's and PBB's from here on for simplicities sake. 
They started out ok and then I had some trouble with them, they looked terrible for a bit there, and we all know that once things go bad in soil it takes a while to get straightened out. Quite sure the issue was due to my old pH pen going bad sitting around for over a year with no attention. I got a new one and things have come back pretty well.

Early pics:








Recent pics:














The Larry's are the two on the left, front and rear and, obviously, the other three are the PBB's.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Nov 11, 2022)

I didn't bother with topping, I didn't want to slow them down and I'm certainly not worried about getting high yields, we don't need much.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2022)

Looking good Papa. Good to see you brother.


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2022)

Great to see you post papa.  Nice looking grow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 11, 2022)

What's up, Papa? Glad ya snuck over to the dark side.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Nov 26, 2022)

I did end up topping two of them late, but only to slow them down before they shot up past my light. I really don't want to have to raise it.
It's really hard to tell from the pics just how much these 5 plants have my 4x4 maxed out, if I had been topping them it would be insane. It's kind of crazy anyway. I keep turning them and just started rotating their spots. I've never bothered rotating before, I'm sure it'll help. Won't be long and there will be bud pics.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Looking good Papa. Those girls are growing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

those girls look happy and healthy


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2022)

Those girls are gonna get big.....


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Nov 28, 2022)

Thank you sirs, much appreciated.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Nov 28, 2022)

...yeah, like Donkey Kong.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2022)

Looking good Papa as usual. Glad to see my brother from another mother posting.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Nov 30, 2022)

Going over a year with nothing growing I really started to miss it. I actually got a little burned out on it for a while there, it's a lot of work for me in my condition. I think I just had too much going on, absolutely much more than was necessary, we go through very little. I really needed to do just what I've done, downsize and simplify. Hopefully the end product will reflect the change in my approach.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2022)

Rock and roll brother.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 30, 2022)

Very nice MG


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Dec 2, 2022)

Pics from each of the Larry's, with and without flash.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Dec 2, 2022)

One of the PBB's, with and without... The terps on this one had my drooling like a mental patient. Already can't get near it without getting stuck to it!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)

Looking nice Papa. Can't wait to see your harvest.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Dec 4, 2022)

One of the two smaller plants I have going is really looking like a dud. As full as the tent is, I'm thinking I'm probably going to head in there and cull the little fucker. I'll be able to better situate the others for better light coverage and get the best possible results from them. Seems crazy to be chopping one at just a couple days shy of 5 weeks but, gotta do what I gotta do I guess.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> One of the two smaller plants I have going is really looking like a dud. As full as the tent is, I'm thinking I'm probably going to head in there and cull the little fucker. I'll be able to better situate the others for better light coverage and get the best possible results from them. Seems crazy to be chopping one at just a couple days shy of 5 weeks but, gotta do what I gotta do I guess.


Sorry to hear this friend. If it’s taking up room your other plants could be benefiting from tho it may be for the best. My tent is usually overcrowded and one less plant would always help my grow…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> One of the two smaller plants I have going is really looking like a dud. As full as the tent is, I'm thinking I'm probably going to head in there and cull the little fucker. I'll be able to better situate the others for better light coverage and get the best possible results from them. Seems crazy to be chopping one at just a couple days shy of 5 weeks but, gotta do what I gotta do I guess.


"Sometimes the needs of the many out weigh the needs of the few "  Spock


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Dec 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "Sometimes the needs of the many out weigh the needs of the few "  Spock


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2022)

Nice work Papa.  Glad you are starting to stop by. You need to help us keep an eye on Hippie.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "Sometimes the needs of the many out weigh the needs of the few "  Spock


Looking at society today, most people could learn a thing or two from Mr Spock.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looking at society today, most people could learn a thing or two from Mr Spock.


I did ....


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Dec 15, 2022)

One of the Larry's a few days ago. Need to get some updated pics soon.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Dec 17, 2022)

Couple days ago, pretty random shots, couple days past 6 weeks. 2 of the 4 plants are really starting to pop some color.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2022)

Looking great brother. I seen it on FB but the fkers banned me for 6days over a god damn joke so I couldn't say anything to you. Fking FB fkers.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

When you mix cal-mag do you ever make a gal and use as needed or is it use all and thats it


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> When you mix cal-mag do you ever make a gal and use as needed or is it use all and thats it


I use very little Cal-Mag, these girls have only had it in their water/feed mix a couple times at a tsp per gallon, and yeah, just gave it to them.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Dec 23, 2022)

Larry OG x Peanut Butter Breath (Rey Mysterio cut)  7 weeks and 2 days in flower.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Dec 23, 2022)

Peanut Butter Breath (Atron's cut) x Peanut Butter Breath (Rey Mysterio cut) 7 weeks and 2 days in flower.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2022)

Looking good Papa.


----------



## Witchking (Dec 23, 2022)

The PB Breath looks fantastic! Also the Larry looks great too. I always wanted to try the Larry Og.


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2022)

Nice work...papa.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Dec 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good Papa.





Witchking said:


> The PB Breath looks fantastic! Also the Larry looks great too. I always wanted to try the Larry Og.





pute said:


> Nice work...papa.


Thank you guys


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2022)

Yep, ya been a busy boy this winter. Can't wait for a smoke report.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Dec 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, ya been a busy boy this winter. Can't wait for a smoke report.


Sorry bro, best I can give you is a vape report.  Might be able to get something out of the oldest son after he smokes a little. I always like to have him try stuff out so I know how it smokes.. curiosity, you know.  Always good to get another opinion anyway.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Dec 24, 2022)

*I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas!*


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2022)

Back at ya brother.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Dec 30, 2022)

Pics at 8 weeks, coming down at 9 with these particular girls unless they don't appear ready, but the breeder told me they like 9 so, that's probably what it'll be.
First pic is the only one of the best looking Larry, it's too much work for me to move everything around just to get a couple pics and it's currently in the back. Been turning and rotating them pretty regularly. The others are from the other Larry and the taller PBB. Had to include a couple lowers.  :^]_~


----------



## Flower (Dec 30, 2022)

Gorgeous


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2022)

Very nice Papa.


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

I just received a cut of the peanut butter breath myself. I’m looking forward to growing it, you seem to have done a very good job on yours.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Dec 30, 2022)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jan 6, 2023)

Chop day coming real soon. Probably tomorrow...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

I'll be right over.


----------



## Flower (Monday at 7:44 AM)

I love the colors they are throwing at finish.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Tuesday at 11:57 PM)

Flower said:


> I love the colors they are throwing at finish.


Me too!


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Wednesday at 12:08 AM)

You need help trimming I'm your guy, lol. Awesome!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Yesterday at 2:20 AM)

Loolagigi2 said:


> You need help trimming I'm your guy, lol. Awesome!


Luckily my oldest son is on it for me, only one left! They turned out amazing! Very happy with these.

Thanks though!


----------



## WeedHopper (Yesterday at 6:17 AM)

Awesome job brother.


----------

